
Kinesis Advantage Review: Long-Term Evaluation - jseliger
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7125/kinesis-advantage-review-longterm-evaluation
======
jseliger
Years ago I got a review model, wrote this:
[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2009/07/20/kinesis-
advantage/](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2009/07/20/kinesis-advantage/) and
then returned the review model. A week or so later I bought one of my own,
which I'm typing on right now. That's probably the ultimate positive review.

I suspect that the improvement between a regular keyboard and the TECK or
Advantage is very large, but the marginal improvement between either keyboard
for any particular user is pretty small. That is, you get diminishing returns
when comparing the TECK or Advantage to each other but very large returns
comparing either to a conventional keyboard.

